# Hunter was NOT recognized - a Happy Moment!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As many of you know this past Sunday Hunter participated in a fundraiser for the shelter from which he was adopted. While the permanent shelter workers are very familiar with him some of the volunteers are not. When we were preparing to participate in a group photo for all the shelter alumni one of the volunteers asked us to step out of the photo. I attempted to explain to her that Hunter was a shelter alumni but she continued to tell me that this picture was just for dog alumni and not former volunteers.:blink:

Again, I explained to her that our dog was a dog alumni from the shelter, and in fact, was a Sadie Fund recipient (the fund for animals with medical needs that was supported by this walk) and belonged in this picture. She finally relented. 

After the photo was taken I asked her why she was so persistant in stating that Hunter was not an alumni. She replied that she couldn't imagine him ever being in the shelter or ever needing the medical care that the Sadie Fund was used for. She just kept patting him and saying how beautiful he was and how she wished she had been at the shelter when he became avaliable. I asked how long she worked there and she said 4 years. I told her that Hunter had been there as we only adopted him in 2007. She asked what his name was and I said *Hunter *and I wish I had captured the look on her face! She instantly knew who he was and proceeded to tell me that she couldn't believe it was the same dog. She was amazed at how well his hair had grown back in and how white it now was. She really did remember Hunter because she said "I remember how vocal he was - he was always talking!"

I know some of you have seen this picture before, but here is what Hunter's looked like the night we brought him home. (his ears were very infected).:smcry:









Two nights later after all his mats were removed and he returned to the shelter for his last round of shots/antibiotics.









And what Hunter looked like Sunday at his walk.:wub:









I only wish that so many others would realize that not all dogs in rescue or shelters are not looking their best but with a little time and attention they can be just as beautiful on the outside as they are on the inside.:heart:

Thanks again to everyone who donated to help Hunter reach his goal (and he exceeded it - raising $915 for the Sadie Fund!). He couldn't have done it without you!:chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, wow!!!! Your story brought tears to my eyes!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Thanks for the cry, Erin  Your thread brought tears to my eyes but really of joy, at how far little Hunter has come and how blessed you both are to have each other. What a testament to you and your DH's care when the shelter worker had no idea that it was Hunter. :wub::wub: I never saw those first pictures since I hadn't been here back then. Wow...wow...and wow! It's hard to imagine the change in him. And not just his hair...he literally looks so much happier than he did then. Luckily Hunter didn't have to give that worker a piece of his mind and a good talking to, to convince them to put you in the group photo.:HistericalSmiley: Do we get to see said photo? Congratulations again and your words are so true about these little ones, inside and out. :wub2:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Erin, I'm so glad you posted those pictures. I was not a member then either. It is amazing what the proper love and care can do. I just love that little boy of yours.:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:crying:you made me cry too. What a difference good care does.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awww what a beautiful begining (in his before pics)for one handsome fella. It is amazing what TLC will do. He is so lucky to have you, as his Mama. Way to go Hunter for exceeding your goal! Awesome!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww. Sweet Hunter. See what love can do?!!! Congratulations Erin on exceeding your goal. That's awesome.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, such a wonderful transformation! You have made such a difference for this little guy--and now for other dogs, big and small! :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Talk about a happy ending. You guys have done so well with him and I know he has worked his magic on you, too. He is really a special little dude. *hug*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:How inspiring! Hunter is a true hero---overcoming all that difficulty & going on to help others. I am blessed to read his story! What a trooper! Great job too Erin on how you & your family have shown that love redeems. He really IS a different dog! I have seen it happen so many times before---even w/our own rescue Bo---sadly we lost him after only a year and a half---but what a year and a half. Also our grand-dog---adopted by my daughter---he truly became another dog when love was poured into his weary little soul.
I wish we could save all of them---and I pray we can---one dog at a time! Go Hunter! We salute YOU.:aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't it amazing what love and TLC can do??? Hunter is one handsome dude, that's for sure. Tessa (my little flirt) wishes we lived closer!

I know that even after Tessa had her amputation and had been at Mary Palmer's for a few weeks she was still very thin and didn't have that "sparkle" in her eye. She weighed a little over 6 pounds when she went into rescue, 7.5 pounds when she came to my house, and has now filled in to 10 pounds which seems to be a very good weight for her!

Hugs to you and Hunter and thank you for doing the walk this weekend!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the eyes in the first photo, how could you not fall for him. 
Great story thanks for sharing


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats Hunter and Erin, I knew you'd reach your goal. That was a sweet story, she must have been thrilled to see Hunter again.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

It is so sad that Hunter was ever in such a bad state, but at least he has a very loving home now. It is great that other people get to see what a handsome boy he is now and that shelter pets can be beautiful as well as sweet and loving.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Erin, what you've done for Hunter is no less than amazing! In looking at your pictures I see two completely different dogs. 

He's gone from a scared, sickly, sad little soul....unsure of everything and everyone to....

Healthy, Strong, handsome and confident!!! :aktion033: 
With a loving and happy family! 

.....and Abbey is in love with that beautiful nose of his.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what a beautiful story ! hunter is adorable and i thank u for all the love u have given him n continue giving to those in need .. i love hunter in his green t !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You are such a wonderful mom and Hunter is so very lucky to have you.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That is an amazing improvement! 

We're all proud of you Hunter!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you both for exceeding your goal! :thumbsup:
Its wonderful to see that Hunter went from that scared little dog into a full fledged Spoiled Maltese. Give that precious boy a hug for us. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin I don't think I have ever seen Hunter's before picture, it does look like two different dogs, before he looked so scared:bysmilie: now he just shines with *LOVE* you and your husband have gave him. I love these stories


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Erin I don't think I have ever seen Hunter's before picture, it does look like two different dogs, before he looked so scared:bysmilie: now he just shines with *LOVE* you and your husband have gave him. I love these stories


HE truly does look like a different dog - but his eyes and nose have certainly not changed and neither has his love of talking! I'm not sure that he was scared in his pictures when he came to us as much as in pain. He had been in surgery for ear infections and a tooth needed to be pulled. He was also on pain mediation for a sore LP and had been given meds before his shot because he often has reactions. I'm certain he was nervous being at our home the first few nights....I would hope he wasn't scared but it is possible.



njdrake said:


> Congratulations to you both for exceeding your goal! :thumbsup:
> Its wonderful to see that Hunter went from that scared little dog into a full fledged Spoiled Maltese. Give that precious boy a hug for us. :wub:


Hugs were given to a very spoiled maltese!


Miss_Annie said:


> That is an amazing improvement!
> 
> We're all proud of you Hunter!


 Hunter says thank you.



Bailey&Me said:


> You are such a wonderful mom and Hunter is so very lucky to have you.


And we are lucky to have him.



uniquelovdolce said:


> what a beautiful story ! hunter is adorable and i thank u for all the love u have given him n continue giving to those in need .. i love hunter in his green t !


That polo is one of my FAVORITES!!! We also have one in orange and blue. The are just perfectly cut so that they can be worn even when peeing!



The A Team said:


> Erin, what you've done for Hunter is no less than amazing! In looking at your pictures I see two completely different dogs.
> 
> He's gone from a scared, sickly, sad little soul....unsure of everything and everyone to....
> 
> ...


Something tells me its not just Abbey that is in love with his nose :wink:



thach8 said:


> It is so sad that Hunter was ever in such a bad state, but at least he has a very loving home now. It is great that other people get to see what a handsome boy he is now and that shelter pets can be beautiful as well as sweet and loving.


aww.....you are correct!



Maglily said:


> Congrats Hunter and Erin, I knew you'd reach your goal. That was a sweet story, she must have been thrilled to see Hunter again.


I think she was, I hope she was 



cyndrae said:


> I love the eyes in the first photo, how could you not fall for him.
> Great story thanks for sharing


awww.....thank you!



maggieh said:


> Isn't it amazing what love and TLC can do??? Hunter is one handsome dude, that's for sure. Tessa (my little flirt) wishes we lived closer!
> 
> I know that even after Tessa had her amputation and had been at Mary Palmer's for a few weeks she was still very thin and didn't have that "sparkle" in her eye. She weighed a little over 6 pounds when she went into rescue, 7.5 pounds when she came to my house, and has now filled in to 10 pounds which seems to be a very good weight for her!
> 
> Hugs to you and Hunter and thank you for doing the walk this weekend!


Tessa, we think you are perfect too and we are sorry that you were ever hurt but we are happy you have found your perfect home too!:aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> OH, wow!!!! Your story brought tears to my eyes!!!!





Snowbody said:


> :crying::crying: Thanks for the cry, Erin  Your thread brought tears to my eyes but really of joy, at how far little Hunter has come and how blessed you both are to have each other. What a testament to you and your DH's care when the shelter worker had no idea that it was Hunter. :wub::wub: I never saw those first pictures since I hadn't been here back then. Wow...wow...and wow! It's hard to imagine the change in him. And not just his hair...he literally looks so much happier than he did then. Luckily Hunter didn't have to give that worker a piece of his mind and a good talking to, to convince them to put you in the group photo.:HistericalSmiley: Do we get to see said photo? Congratulations again and your words are so true about these little ones, inside and out. :wub2:





MalteseJane said:


> :crying:you made me cry too. What a difference good care does.


Oh dear - we didn't mean to make anyone cry! It was supposed to be such a happy story! Hunter says "pwease don't cwy!!!":wub:



mary-anderson said:


> Erin, I'm so glad you posted those pictures. I was not a member then either. It is amazing what the proper love and care can do. I just love that little boy of yours.:wub:


 Thank you so much Mary! I just love seeing before and after pictures of rescues because its so amazing what a little LOVE can do!



Delilahs Mommy said:


> Awww what a beautiful begining (in his before pics)for one handsome fella. It is amazing what TLC will do. He is so lucky to have you, as his Mama. Way to go Hunter for exceeding your goal! Awesome!


You said it perfectly - TLC is a miracle drug!



KAG said:


> Aww. Sweet Hunter. See what love can do?!!! Congratulations Erin on exceeding your goal. That's awesome.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Thanks so much Kerry!



mss said:


> Aww, such a wonderful transformation! You have made such a difference for this little guy--and now for other dogs, big and small! :wub:


 You made Hunter feel so good about himself.



heartmadeforyou said:


> Talk about a happy ending. You guys have done so well with him and I know he has worked his magic on you, too. He is really a special little dude. *hug*


He has brought so much to our home . Hunter saw your post and is not demanding a treat with his "magic powers" as I type!



edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili::chili:How inspiring! Hunter is a true hero---overcoming all that difficulty & going on to help others. I am blessed to read his story! What a trooper! Great job too Erin on how you & your family have shown that love redeems. He really IS a different dog! I have seen it happen so many times before---even w/our own rescue Bo---sadly we lost him after only a year and a half---but what a year and a half. Also our grand-dog---adopted by my daughter---he truly became another dog when love was poured into his weary little soul.
> I wish we could save all of them---and I pray we can---one dog at a time! Go Hunter! We salute YOU.:aktion033:


I am so happy to hear how wonderful things are with your grand-dog and am sorry to hear that you lost your Bo after such a small amout of time but I'm sure the time you had was wonderful!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for sharing before and after photos of Hunter. He has completely stolen my :heart:! The difference is amazing, but, I'm not surprised. With your love, time, and care, Hunter has flourished into such an amazing little un-stoppable lad! I can just see and feel his love for life now! :wub: Whenever I see Hunter, he just make me feel sooo good!  A very special little boy, indeed!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Erin,
I love reading about Hunter.
What a wonderful moment for you! And Hunter really isn't the same dog... now he is your treasure.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Balling my eyes out again. Hunter always gets me choked up when I think of his story. You and your DH are amazing for the life you have given to Hunter Erin. Truly...you did such a wonderful job with him. One would never know he had such a sad life before he came to live with you. I don't think I'm alone in saying that Hunter has touched my heart and continues to do so each time I see his smile. 

Bravo, hooray, woo hoo for our man Hunter xoxoxoxo


----------

